# B C Seed King



## jungle (Jul 24, 2009)

Recieved my seeds in a week....from Canada to the middle of the USA. The seeds didn't come in breeders packets....but someone here who through pvt message said he orders from these guys....I ordered mango, white widow, and Juicy Fruit....they gave me 3 extra mango seeds...1 extra white widow...and 1 extra Juicy Fruit seed.....From reading the reviews off their web sight...I believe they give you 5 extra seeds ....the extras I believe are of the same strains you order....But I think if you ask for a certain strain for your freebies they will supply you with those........The seeds look great....


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 24, 2009)

Good to here you got your beans! I don't understand why they wouldn't send in original Breeder packs, I personally have a hard time trusting people so if my beans came without the Original Breeders pack I think that i'd be suspisous! I guess thats me though! You definitely picked some nice strains though goodluck on the grow!

                                                    Phatpharmer


----------



## jungle (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks.....
i'll be growing satori with them also...From what I understand they use breeders from canada that have been around for 10 to 15 years....the person who orders from them is grows the white widow....and ak 47....he taught me how to have 16 plants in a 4' x 4' x 6' grow room....there going to be grown just for their colas....he said I can get a pound of pot per grow....I like attitude....but they were out of cannalope haze and last time a pkg of low life great white sharks were from just looking at them...were terrible..and they did nothing...and they were in their breeder packs....I think there going to be ok....I believe this breeder wants return buisness.....but 
i'm new at this ...and as long as they grow and are good thats what matters to me.....but everyone is different...hey i always appreciate your input phatpharmer and for the help you are also..I like learning from here...


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 24, 2009)

Jungle I'm sure the beans are quality, there tons of Private Breeders across Canada and being a Canadian myself I wouldn't want to put down any fellow Canadian growers! Some of the best buds I've smoked has come from fellow Canucks!


                                                           Phatpharmer


----------

